# I wanna play!



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I believe I am an ISFP but I am curious to what people THINK I am (I just hope people vote :sad :crazy:.
I didn't like having to put every type down, because I am lazy.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I vote purple!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> I vote purple!


*looks at answer card*
I'm sorry, sir, but 'purple' is not one of the answer choices listed. Please try again.


Anyway, I think ISFP fits you pretty well :happy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I had to look what purple was.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

You said you liked playing in a garden or something as a kid, acting like animals at times. I think that's a typical ISFP child in my opinion.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Who voted ST I want to know!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

*cough*
Me.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Given what I know of you, and the posts I've seen you make and whatnot, I would say ISFP. In fact, I think ISFP fits you better than ESFP - but I guess I would have to actually hang out with you to know what you're like in real life and stuff.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Really? Hmm. The first time I took the test I tested as an ESTJ.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Given what I know of you, and the posts I've seen you make and whatnot, I would say ISFP. In fact, I think ISFP fits you better than ESFP - but I guess I would have to actually hang out with you to know what you're like in real life and stuff.


You live too far away for that. *folds arms*
Wow, I sound quite odd in this thread. Kind of like a 12 year old.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

inebriato said:


> You live too far away for that. *folds arms*
> Wow, I sound quite odd in this thread. Kind of like a 12 year old.


That's me in real life! 

I sound like a T when I post.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

You know, I have given both you and Robyn shit for being indecisive about your types, but the truth is I've probably changed my mind about both of your types as often as the two of you have. As I've gotten to know the both of you better, I've learned things that have made me think of other possibilities. And I'm going to address both of you here, partly because I'm too lazy to make a separate post just for Robyn, and partly because you two have a lot of similarities . . . and a lot of differences as well.

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and disagree with everyone else . . . I think Robyn's the ISFP and inebriato's the ESFP! :shocked:

You both seem very sociable and like people a lot. I don't know how "extraverted" inebriato comes across IRL since I haven't met her in person, but Robyn is one of the more sociable people I know (and that does say a lot, considering I have over 500 Facebook friends and know even more people that I don't have on Facebook), which at first gave me an ESFP impression.

And I do enjoy being blunt and teasing the both of you, which is a good thing because if you have to worry about offending people all the time, then they're not really your friends. But with Robyn, there is a line where, once crossed, the joking becomes hurtful, and Fi value judgments come into play. With inebriato, I still haven't found that line. Then again, maybe I just need to try harder. :tongue:

To elaborate this Fi thing further, I've noticed Robyn tends to internalize things a lot, which I haven't noticed from inebriato. Robyn also seems to have issues with self-esteem, which tends to be more common with people with dominant Fi (IxFPs); while ESxPs can sometimes have periods of self-doubt, they often will move quickly to the next thing and many have a problem with over-confidence rather than under-confidence.

And before you all start thinking that I think that inebriato's all sunshine and rainbows, I'll say a negative about her, too. :tongue: I haven't heard anyone complain about this, but sometimes she does come across as somewhat superficial - most of the time she's either posting quizzes or talking about TV shows or celebrities, and she admittedly hasn't done a whole lot of introspection. Though Robyn is an S for sure, this is not one of her problems - in fact, as evidenced by her posts in the "Be honest about something" thread and the conversations we've had, she is very reflective. In fact, certain forum members have accused her of not being an S (though I think using her introspection as the reason for this is a faulty line of thinking, and if anything I think this is just an indicator of Introversion more than anything else).

So Aerorobyn = ISFP and inebriato = ESFP. Yup, there we go. roud:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

=O Something negative about moi?  Functionlayst had suggested that due to my enneagram typethat I should look at ESFP, and it was because of my age that my functions are all over the place. I'm not much into a lot of social gatherings, I'd rather stay at home etc: But that is mainly why I don't enjoy traditional going out things like clubing, pubs are a different thing. I am an ESFP around my friends though. I don't like being a center of attention though

It's just when people say ESFP, all I can imagine is crazy people giving in to all their impluses. Which isn't probably true. Joey from Friends is such a bad example for me. (I mentioned TV, shhh Manny.) 

But good reply.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Way to make Inebriato's thread partially about me, Manny. :crazy:

Appreciate it, but... I don't think I'm an ISFP, nor do I believe I'm an ESFP. I do NOT have a dominant Fi. No way. Dominant Fi people are...  *sniffles* How's everybody doing today? :happy: And then we get into the rest of the functions... my Te is too high to be my inferior function, and my Ni is entirely too low to be my tertiary function. 


If I'm an ISFP, Inebriato is an ISFP. :angry:

Even if I'm not an ISFP, I still say that she is. :tongue:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Way to make Inebriato's thread partially about me, Manny. :crazy:
> 
> Appreciate it, but... I don't think I'm an ISFP, nor do I believe I'm an ESFP. I do NOT have a dominant Fi. No way. Dominant Fi people are...  *sniffles* How's everybody doing today? :happy: And then we get into the rest of the functions... my Te is too high to be my inferior function, and my Ni is entirely too low to be my tertiary function.
> 
> ...


If you don't think you're an ISFP or an ESFP, then what *do* you think you are? And please don't say xSFP or any of that nonsense. :tongue:

And keep in mind that I completely ignored your Cognitive Function Test results when I made my assessment. First, we all know how often test results can change based on a person's mood. Second, if I were to go by your current test results, you're clearly an ESFP based just on those. :tongue:

Anyway, so I don't keep derailing inebriato's thread with talk about Aerorobyn, I did want to clarify one point - there's nothing wrong with liking TV and all that stuff. It's just that, because you focus mostly on those kinds of interests, you might come across as superficial to some people who are expecting deeper types of conversations.


----------

